# Questions Re Audyssey in Onkyo NR3007



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I am a bit confused on Audssey , Onkyo Direct and Stereo mode .

When I first setup the Receiver, Audyssey/Onkyo set the speaker distances, suggests a starting Xover for the speakers etc using a series of chirps . I moved the Xover freq up to 60 hz ( original Xover freq determined by Audyssey was correct at 40hz for the L/R ) to off load my Full Range speakers to the subwoofer. It performs great for Movies.

Now I am setting up a 2 channel system for Music only with external amp but still using the NR3007 as Preamp for the time being until the standalone preamp arrives.

I notice there is big difference in clarity between Onkyo's Music Direct Mode and Music Stereo mode . Stereo Mode seems to be less clean. it's almost like there is an additional curtain between the source and the listener. 

So I have some questions: 

Does Onkyo Direct mode overide Audyssey EQ ? ( does not seem so from the audio setup screens ) 

What additional processing does Stereo mode perform besides turning on the LP/HP subwoofer filter ? I am wondering why there is so much difference between Direct and Stereo mode ? 

If I turn off Audyssey EQ manually , the difference between Direct Mode and Stereo Mode still remains as described above .

With Audyssey turned off , do the speaker distances originally set mean anything ? I suspect that it does in Stereo Mode but not in Direct mode . 

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> So I have some questions:
> 
> Does Onkyo Direct mode overide Audyssey EQ ? ( does not seem so from the audio setup screens )


Selecting "direct" turns off Audyssey EQ.



> What additional processing does Stereo mode perform besides turning on the LP/HP subwoofer filter ? I am wondering why there is so much difference between Direct and Stereo mode ?


The difference is mostly Audyssey.



> If I turn off Audyssey EQ manually , the difference between Direct Mode and Stereo Mode still remains as described above .


Bass management.



> With Audyssey turned off , do the speaker distances originally set mean anything ? I suspect that it does in Stereo Mode but not in Direct mode .


I suspect so, too.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the responses above .

After a lot of experimenting with my current system for 2 channel listening: 

I get the most transparent sound out of the speakers with the Onkyo set to Direct Mode and with the L/R speakers set to full range. ( ie no Audyssey and no Subwoofer ) 

If I want more bottom end, I turn off Audyssey , engage stereo mode and set the Xover to 50 hz ie use Onkyo's bass management only at the expense of some clarity. 

For Movies, I definitely use Audyssey EQ .

I am wondering whether this is a common conclusion for most people who switch between HT and 2 ch music listening? 





I


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

sportflyer said:


> I am wondering whether this is a common conclusion for most people who switch between HT and 2 ch music listening?


One of many possible. All too dependent on specific setups and personal preferences.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I ran Audessy X32 for the first time on my Onkyo 3008 this evening, and while I expected the chirps and blurps would be used to calibrate levels and distances, I didn't think they would be used for equalization. I expected sweeps for each speaker on the EQ part, but there weren't any.

Did I do something wrong, or are chirps enough for each speaker and blurps enough for the subs to be EQd with Audessy?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> I ran Audessy X32 for the first time on my Onkyo 3008 this evening, and while I expected the chirps and blurps would be used to calibrate levels and distances, I didn't think they would be used for equalization. I expected sweeps for each speaker on the EQ part, but there weren't any.
> 
> Did I do something wrong, or are chirps enough for each speaker and blurps enough for the subs to be EQd with Audessy?


They are sweeps but they are very fast sweeps.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks Kal, guess I'm good to go. The bass sounded better, but I didn't really notice any difference in the higher frequencies.


----------

